# Experimental seamless reconnecting in v0.62b



## R1CH (Apr 23, 2014)

How to enable experimental seamless reconnecting (no stopping / starting of the scene if you get disconnected - similar to the "keep recording if live stream stops" option, but without the recording part)

0. Make sure OBS is updated to v0.62b and is not running.

1. Goto %APPDATA%\OBS\profiles and open your profile .ini

2. Under [Publish], add
ExperimentalReconnectMode=1

3. Save your .ini and restart OBS.

Notes:
This is not compatible with delayed streams. With a delay timer of 0, you should reconnect within 1-2 seconds of a disconnection, assuming the streaming service you are using has registered the disconnect. Unfortunately with Twitch, when the connection drops the buffered HLS segments are lost, so a disconnect lasting 2-3 seconds can result in the loss of 10-15 seconds of the stream.

Please report any problems here!


----------



## Jack0r (Apr 24, 2014)

I will test it as soon as twitch has a bad day again, so very soon probably.


----------

